# SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

*"Der Tag der Entscheidung rückt näher?"*​
Hallo Community,

so grade wurde ich auf eine News, auf PC-Magazin, aufmerksam. Dort geht es um das mögliche Ende von SSDs. Auf der 10. Usenix-Conference on File and Storage Technologies, in San Jose (Californien), gab es diesmal einen Vortrag, der den SSDs eine düstere Zukunft voraussagt.

Wissenschaftler stellten fest, dass die enorme Geschwindigeit der SSDs nicht exponentiell mit deren Kapazität wachsen können. Um die Kapazität von SSDs zu erhöhen ist die Verkleinerung von Herstellungsstrukturen essentiell, aber dabei würden die Fehlerraten stark steigen. Das prognostizierte Ende der SSD soll im Jahre 2024 liegen und bis dort hin sollen SSDs (mit MLC-Chips) eine Kapazität von bis zu 4 Terabyte bereitstellen, ausserdem soll sich ihre Schreib- und Lese-Latenz verdoppeln, aber gleichzeitig soll sich  die Fehlerrate verdreifachen.


*Zitat: Das Problem bei der Verkleinerung  der Strukturen ist, dass die Wände der Zellen, die die Elektronen  beinhalten,     immer dünner werden. Die Elektronen, die den Bits  entsprechen, können durch die immer dünneren Wände nach außen  diffundieren und erhöhen so die Fehlerrate. Das bedingt wiederum  ausgeklügeltere Fehlerkorrekturen.*
Quelle: Studie sagt SSDs ungewisse Zukunft voraus - pcmagazin - Magnus.de
​ 
Für die Studie wurden verschieden NAND-Flash-Chips von 6 verschieden Herstellern, 72 nm bis 25 nm, gestestet. Bei dem Tests kamen aber keine Controller (SandForce und Co.) zum Einsatz und somit hatte man direkte zugriff auf die Chips.

Der Test zeigte, dass die Chips mit den kleineren Strukturen eine größer Latenz, als die Chips mit größerem Strukturen aufzeigten, während gleichzeitig die Fehrlerrate anstieg. Dieser Effekt wird stärker, desto näher die NAND-Flash-Chips dem Ende ihres Lebens kommen. Bei den Test schnitten die SLC-Chips am besten ab, während die MLC- und TLC-Chips am schlechter Abschnitten. Hierbei ist zu beachten, das besonders die MLC-Chips auf vielen SSDs zum Einsatz kommen. 

Das Konsortium kommt zu dem Schluss, dass man sich entscheiden muss: Entweder Kapazitär oder Geschwindigkeit.

*Persönliche Einschätzung:*
_Ich möchte in keinster Weise die Kompetenz der Wissenschaftler in Frage stellen, aber ich finde das viele Alternativen garnicht beachtet wurden. Weiterhin bin ich der Meinung, das wenn man bei einer Studie zu einem Schluss kommt, welcher zumindest keine positive Prognose zulässt, sollte man doch versuchen mögliche Alternativen aufzuzeigen. Mir ist leider nicht bekannt wie diese Studie im Detail aussah und ob eventuell schon Ideen aus dieser hervorgingen, um genau diesem prognostiziertem Problem entgegenzuwirken? Letztendlich komme ich zu dem Schluss, das 12 Jahre eine, vor allen in der IT-Welt, beinahe Ewigkeit darstellen, wo mit Sicherheit an Alternativen geforscht wird und Lösungen wenigsten auf dem Papier existieren._

Quellen:
Studie sagt SSDs ungewisse Zukunft voraus - pcmagazin - Magnus.de
Festplatten: Forscher sagen Ende der SSD voraus - News - CHIP Online

Rechtlicher Hinweis: Alle gezeigten Bilder, Videos, Warenzeichen und Marken sind gesetzlich Eigentum des jeweilgen Urherbers.​


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Interessant.
Wobei es auch dafür eine Lösung geben könnte - man kann ja nicht in die Zukunft sehen. Und wenn nicht, dann wird es neuen, blitzschnellen Speicher geben.

Logischerweise liegt SLC vorne, ist ja auch klar. Dafür zahlt man sich für ne 128GB SLC-SSD dumm und dämlich. TLC gehört ja sowieso in den Müll.
Aber mal ehrlich, ne 256GB-SSD wird es doch wohl allemal tun? Zumindest für den Home-User, manche Firmen werden da wohl doch ganz schöne Probleme kriegen... Aua.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Wobei es auch dafür eine Lösung geben könnte - man kann ja nicht in die Zukunft sehen. Und wenn nicht, dann wird es neuen, blitzschnellen Speicher geben.
> 
> Logischerweise liegt SLC vorne, ist ja auch klar. Dafür zahlt man sich für ne 128GB SLC-SSD dumm und dämlich. TLC gehört ja sowieso in den Müll.
> Aber mal ehrlich, ne 256GB-SSD wird es doch wohl allemal tun? Zumindest für den Home-User, manche Firmen werden da wohl doch ganz schöne Probleme kriegen... Aua.


 *Naja*

Du muss den technischen Fortschritt insgesamt mitbedenken. Ganz allmählich kommt auch der (wahrscheinliche) Nachfolge-Standard zu Full-HD in die Gänge, sprich 4K-Videos / Super High Vision / UHD. Unkomprimiertes Videomaterial inkl. aller angedachten Funktionen und Audio-Quali macht dir da innerhalb von 20min besagtes 4 TB-Laufwerk voll, selbst komprimiert kommen da deutlich über hundert Gig bei längeren Filmen zu Stande. Betrachtet man den bisherigen Anstieg der allgemeinen Dateigrössen und prognostiziert das mal weiter in das Jahr 2024 wirds ziemlich eng für die SSDs, über ihr Dasein als Systempartitions-Laufwerke werden die daher nicht hinaus kommen. Die Frage ist, wie das andersweitig gelöst werden kann, HDDs gelangen über mittlere Sicht auch mal an physikalische Grenzen, trotz "erheiternder" Studien zu dem Thema in letzter Zeit (die zwar im Laborversuch funktionieren, aber massenhaft verbaut in kleine 2,5/3,5 Zoll-Gehäuse leider nicht umsetzbar sind).

Diese Meldung hier zeigt zumindest, dass die SSDs der Weisheit letzter Schluss wohl auch nicht sind. Evtl. wird man da mit internen Raid-Schaltungen noch gegenarbeiten können für eine Weile, aber ein faktischer Ersatz für Festplatten sind sie allem Anschein nach auf lange Sicht aber nicht.


----------



## joel3214 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Wo ist da das problem sollen sie die halt größer bauen
Passen mehr Chips rein und Mann hat mehr Speicher, fände ich sowieso gut wenn die 3,5Zoll Format hätten.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Wo ist da das problem sollen sie die halt größer bauen
> Passen mehr Chips rein und Mann hat mehr Speicher, fände ich sowieso gut wenn die 3,5Zoll Format hätten.


 
Ich finde das die Prognose schon etwas überzogen ist, zumal die Contoller sich auch weiterentwickeln 
Ich denke es läuft auf Hybridmodelle hinaus, oder zwei verschiedene Speicher (wie heute auch), um eben die Problematik zu umgehen. Was wir nicht vergessen dürfen, das es auch möglich ist, das neue NAND-Speicher entwickelt werden könnten, oder man entwickelt effektiver Kompressionsverfahren. Also abwarten und Chai-Latte trinken


----------



## Julianus2008 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Anders herum gefragt: Welche Computer-Technologie ist letztlich NICHT durch die Fertigungsprozess-Feinheit beschränkt?


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Anders herum gefragt: Welche Computer-Technologie ist letztlich NICHT durch die Fertigungsprozess-Feinheit beschränkt?



Nur der Binärcode


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Anders herum gefragt: Welche  Computer-Technologie ist letztlich NICHT durch die  Fertigungsprozess-Feinheit beschränkt?


 Die Retro-Welle wird halt in naher Zukunft auch die IT-Welt erfassen.  Mittelfristig wirds wieder "in" sein, dass unsere PCs Schrankformat  haben werden (um die ganzen Festplatten unterbringen zu können, die für  den benötigten Gesamtspeicherplatz irgendwann notwendig sein werden).


----------



## volte01 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Als letzter Ausweg bleibt uns ja immer noch der Quantencomputer Und wird nicht daran geforscht Daten in Kristallen zu speichern? 
Vielleicht bringt ja das etwas


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Wo ist das Problem?
Dann hauen wir und es halt 100*200GB in den PC bzw ins NAS anstand 10*2000GB.
Hat den Vorteil das man weniger Daten verliert wenn mal eine Ausfällt.


----------



## Eckism (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> *Naja*
> 
> Du muss den technischen Fortschritt insgesamt mitbedenken. Ganz allmählich kommt auch der (wahrscheinliche) Nachfolge-Standard zu Full-HD in die Gänge, sprich 4K-Videos / Super High Vision / UHD. Unkomprimiertes Videomaterial inkl. aller angedachten Funktionen und Audio-Quali macht dir da innerhalb von *20min besagtes 4 TB-Laufwerk voll*, selbst komprimiert kommen da deutlich über hundert Gig bei längeren Filmen zu Stande. Betrachtet man den bisherigen Anstieg der allgemeinen Dateigrössen und prognostiziert das mal weiter in das Jahr 2024 wirds ziemlich eng für die SSDs, über ihr Dasein als Systempartitions-Laufwerke werden die daher nicht hinaus kommen. Die Frage ist, wie das andersweitig gelöst werden kann, HDDs gelangen über mittlere Sicht auch mal an physikalische Grenzen, trotz "erheiternder" Studien zu dem Thema in letzter Zeit (die zwar im Laborversuch funktionieren, aber massenhaft verbaut in kleine 2,5/3,5 Zoll-Gehäuse leider nicht umsetzbar sind).



Da wird man mit ner normalen Mechanischen Festplatte wohl auch Probleme bekommen, wenn man nicht gerade 5 Festplatten im Raid 0 (?) hat.


----------



## stolle80 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Ist doch gut WEG damit, sind sowieso zu teuer.. mein system ist mir mit dem güenstigen "guten" und vorallem großen HDD`s schnell genug


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Das Problem müsste dann aber wohl auch irgendwann bei Prozessoren und Grafikchips auftreten. Denn auch die unterliegen phsyikalischen Gegebenheiten.

Edit: Auch bei Festplatten dürfte das Problem ja irgendwann auftreten. Die Fertigungsverfahren werden ja dort auch mit der Zeit immer feiner.


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Die Frage ist, was mit 4 TB gemeint ist. Die Gesamtgröße der SSDs wirds wohl nicht sein, weil es doch jetzt schon extrem teure PCIe SSDs mit mehreren TB Speicher gibt. Damit ist wohl eher ein einzelner Chip gemeint. Und davon kann man wohl jede Menge unterbringen.

Vielleicht haben wir bis 2024 auch endlich dreidimensionale Speichermedien (Kristalle wurde hier bereits angesprochen).


----------



## rocc (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Als wenn hier alle in die Zukunft schauen könnten. In der Geschichte empfand sich nahezu jedes Volk als das schlauste und fortschrittlichste aller Zeiten. Wie oft sie jedoch sowohl technisch als auch kulturell überholt wurden wissen wir sicherlich alle. Wenn also bald - und ich bete drum - ein Genie geboren wird, dessen Ideen den PC revolutionieren und womöglich sogar über heutige "physikalischen Grenzen" hinwegarbeitet...


----------



## inelouki (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Meine Erinnerungen sagen mir das es doch mal eine Diskussion gab in welcher HDD's die max. Größe von 200GB nicht überschreiten konnten aus physikalischen Gründen...
Nunja, so gesehen bleibe ich ganz ruhig, es werden auch wieder neue Sachen entwickelt...das regelt sich quasi von selbst!

Mfg Inelouki


----------



## ghorgal (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

die jetzigen techniken basieren ja alle auf demselben lese/schreib-prinzip. wenn sich das endlich mal ändert sind ganz andere speichertechniken möglich. aber warten wir erst mal auf die holospeicher und die organische speichermedien.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Die Eier-legende-Wollmilch-Sau hat es noch nie gegeben.

Denke für das Betriebssystem und wichtige Dinge reicht es locker aus.
Als reinen Data-Store sollte man ne leise, große HDD nehmen, finde den SSD-Wahn eh übertrieben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Da wird mal wieder kräftigst übertrieben in San Jose, in Annahme das der Speicherbedarf in Zukunft regelrecht explodieren wird.
Ich bin mit meiner SSD zufrieden, ich bin ja auch jemand der prinzipiell wenig Speicherplatz benötigt (bin kein Daten-Messie), und daher seit geraumer zeit nur mehr SSD's kaufe.
Ich werde auch über diesen prognostizierten Zeitraum weiterhin nur SSDs kaufen, denn ich will Qualität und keine Quantität.
Gefühlt werden jeden Tag Durchbrüche in Technologien gemacht, ich bin zuversichtlich das es gelingen wird.
Wenn in Zukunft Betriebssysteme und ein bis zwei Spiele nicht gleich mehr als 4TB einnehmen bin ich auf der sicheren Seite was Qualität betrifft. 

....
Und wer weiß vielleicht wird man in einigen Jahren sogar das Gegenteil prognostizieren.


----------



## geo (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Na, ja 

es wurde die vorhandene Technologie geprüft, was in ein paar Jahren ist kann keiner voraus sagen.
SSD Laufwerke gibt es jetzt schon mit 16TB wenn man das notwendige Kleingeld hat gibt es auch sonderlösungen von OCZ z.B.

SSDs heute haben wohl noch Kinderkrankheiten, aber ich möchte diese Technologie nicht mehr missen. Bis man technologisch bei Speicherzellen am Limit ist, sind andere Halbleiter Produkte lange vorher betroffen. 

Bei Arbeitsspeicher steigt die Latenz auch jedes mal an, aber der Durchsatz und ausgeklügelte Techniken machen das locker wieder wett.

SSD ist natürlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß, aber momentan eben das beste was der Computermarkt die letzten Jahre hervor gebracht hat. Habe nun gerade in Notebooks viele SSDs verbaut und alle Besitzer sind begeistert, sogar ältere Geräte machten solche Leistungssprünge, das die Besitzer glaubten ein neues Gerät zu haben.

Wenn ich ein paar Jahre zurück denke, dann fallen mir jede Menge Dinge ein die damals noch nicht machbar waren und es sich auch kaum einer vorstellen konnte das es geht. Beispiel CPUs mit mehr als 1Ghz  heute wissen wir, ( IRONIE AN )war alles nur Panikmache und Intel Propaganda weil die ihren P3 nicht auf diese Frequenz bringen konnten


----------



## DerBratmaxe (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Das prognostizierte Ende der SSD soll im Jahre 2024 liegen und bis dort hin sollen SSDs (mit MLC-Chips) eine Kapazität von bis zu 4 Terrabyte bereitstellen, ausserdem soll sich ihre Schreib- und Lese-Latenz verdoppeln, aber gleichzeitig soll sich  die Fehlerrate verdreifachen.


 
in 14 Jahren ... und da haben einige schon Angst, dass das Maximum bei 4TB liegt ?
Das wurde schon lange erreicht *g (die 4TB, nicht das maximum)

Wir wurden schon öfter eines besseren belehrt, was der ein oder andere Forscher anscheinend zu wissen mag...

Vor 10 Jahren war eine Handelsübliche HDD maximal 80-160 GB groß, mittlerweile sind sie um das knapp 50-fache an Kapazität gestiegen. 

In 14 Jahren wird es denk ich mal nicht mehr notwenig sein Festplatten in seinem PC einzubauen. 
Entweder wird alles "online" verstaut oder alles ein einem Home-Server gelagert auf dem man von allen gewünschten Geräten Zugriff hat. Aber was es auch sein mag. SSD's werden da sicherlich nicht drin sein. Die werden in 5-7 Jahren nicht mehr genutzt, da die Transferleistung einfach nicht mehr ausreicht 

Und wie sagte der gute Gates vor knapp 40 Jahren ?

"No one will need more than 637 kb of memory for a personal computer."


----------



## Demon (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

naja da die Welt 2012 eh untergeht is das doch alles nich so tragisch 
da reichen die aktuellen ssd's auch noch locker


----------



## The Ark of Truth (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Es gibt doch noch so viele möglichkeiten, an Speichermedien an denen gearbeitet wird.

z.b.: Tesa als Datenspeicher,

für das Betreibssystem waren mal Kondensatoren im Gespräch. Die Idee hier bei lag darin daß das Betreibssystem sofort betriebs-bereit sein soll, also kein nerviges hochfahren mehr.

Ob wir im Jahr 2024 auf Home Pc´s noch viel Speichermöglichkeiten benötigen wird dann auch noch eine frage sein, da es bis dahin bestimmt viele neue Speichermöglichkeiten im Internet geben wird.

Ps: Ich hab hier noch ne alte Festplatte mit 240mb rum liegen, als ich die damals für teures Geld gekauf habe hat mich der Verkäufer gefragt was ich denn mit so viel Speicherplatz wolle, das würde ich nie Voll bekommen.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Sofern uns Acta kein Strich in die Rechnung macht


----------



## Spherre08 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Es sind ja auch noch die Laser-Festplatten in der Mache, die bei kurzzeitigen 800°C das Magnetfeld ändern


----------



## INU.ID (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Über kurz oder lang wird lokal eh nur noch eine _relativ kleine_ Menge Speicherplatz benötigt. Heute speichern Millionen User zu einem großen %Satz identische Daten (Audio/Video/Spiele/Programme) auf ihren Systemen. In der Zukunft wird das ganz sicher nicht mehr so sein. Spätestens wenn die Anbindung ans Internetz eine Performance erreicht hat, die es erlaub in kürzester Zeit alle gerade benötigten Daten runterzuladen, wird der Beginn sein wo sich das ändert. Intelligente Systeme können so den benötigten Speicherplatz auf ein Minimum reduzieren (siehe zb. Steam, da gibts auch nicht für jeden User ein separates Game-Image auf den Valve-Servern), und lokal wird im Prinzip nur noch ausreichend "RAM" benötigt.

Zumal, zb. bei Audio/Video usw, es gar nicht erforderlich ist eine höchstmögliche Transferrate zu haben. Diese Dateien werden mit XXX-Kbit/s / XX-MBit/s (oder in der Zukunft eben XXX-MByte/s) wiedergegeben, ergo kann man schon heute mit fast jeder Anbindung (exkl. analoge Modems) derartige Dateien, übers Internetz, abspielen. Gerade wenn dazu noch neue "Codecs" usw eine noch effizientere Reduzierung des benötigten Speicherplatzes erlauben.

Die "Cloud" wird kommen, so oder so. Und grunstätzlich ist das auch nicht verkehrt.

In meinen Augen macht es jedenfalls keinen Sinn, auf Dauer und in alle Zukunft, den lokalen Speicherplatz immer weiter auszubauen. Zumal man klassische HDDs, zb. durch eine Steigerung der Anzahl an Schreib- und Leseköpfen (aktuell Quasi 1), oder anderen Techniken, noch sehr deutlich beschleunigen könnte. Ergo reichen Hybridlaufwerke eigentlich noch sehr lange aus.

Ich sehe der Sache jedenfalls gelassen entgegen.


----------



## motek-18 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

eine tesarolle geht auch,schauen wir mal was die Welt so alles noch bringt aber wenn alle so lange brauchen wie nVIDIA mit der neuen Karte dann sehe ich schwarz für die SSd


----------



## cadaver (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

ich finde diese "news" mal so gar nicht interessant.
ssds etablieren sich mal gerade, und da unkt schon einer vom ende in "nur" 12 Jahren. 
Leute, keiner kann vorraussagen, was sich in 5 Jahren getan haben wird, und dann sowas.
da hätte man auch eine news "ihr werdet alle sterben!" untertitel "in den nächsten 100 Jahren" schreiben können.
das ist zwar auch nicht wirklich interessant, stimmt aber zumindest zuverlässig.

so, und jetzt kaufen sich erstmal alle, die noch keine haben, schön eine ssd und freuen sich über irren speedzuwachs


----------



## mastermc51 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie das andersweitig gelöst werden kann, HDDs gelangen über mittlere Sicht auch mal an physikalische Grenzen, trotz "erheiternder" Studien zu dem Thema in letzter Zeit


 
Hatte letztens gelesen dass man eine Technik gefunden hat in den nächsten jahren die Kapazität der "normalen" Festplatten
etwa zu verhundertfachen!
Ich glaube das kam von IBM wenn ich mich recht entsinne...

Was aber klar sein dürfte ist, dass die ständige Verkleinerung mit den DERZEITIGEN Materialien nicht mehr
ewig weiter geht. Daher forscht man schon intensiv nach etwas anderem wie immer nur Silizium.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Also in dem "Wissenschafts" Teil unserer Sonntags Zeitung steht jedesmal das irgendwelche "Forscher" irgendwas entwickelt haben, damit alles viel schneller wird und mehr gespeichert werden kann. Laserfestplatte war letzt auch die Rede mit 10.000 GB/s Durchsatz. 
Gesehn hab ich von dem Zeug noch nix.


----------



## Sirius3100 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



mastermc51 schrieb:


> Daher forscht man schon intensiv nach etwas anderem wie immer nur Silizium.



Das Problem ist aber ein Grundsätzliches. Auch andere Materialen werden dann kurz darauf an die Grenzen kommen.
Das quantenmechanische Tunneln tritt einfach bei Strukturgrößen um die 5nm zwangsweise auf. Vielleicht kommt man mit Materialien die eine höhere Potentialbarriere aufweisen 1-2nm weiter runter, das war´s dann aber auch schon.

Ich bezweifle deshalb dass der Gang zu einem anderen Material als Silizium wirklich stattfinden wird.
Imho wird es eher auf 3D-Strukturen hinauslaufen.

SSDs werden jetzt schon in 2x-nm-Prozessen produziert. Da ist man nicht mehr so weit von den problematischen 5nm entfernt. Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt dass es noch 12 Jahre dauern soll bis da die Probleme auftreten. Aber selbst dann wäre es das zeitlich nicht wirklich früher als der Zeitpunkt an dem die Strukturgröße bei CPUs nicht mehr verkleinert werden kann.

Bis dahin werden SSDs vermutlich eh Standard sein. Die 4TB beziehen sich tippe ich mal auf einen Speicherchip. Eine heutige SSDs hat davon typischerweise 8-16 verbaut. Das wären dann also ca. 64TB-Speicher pro SSD.


----------



## mastermc51 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



motek-18 schrieb:


> eine tesarolle geht auch,schauen wir mal was die Welt so alles noch bringt aber wenn alle so lange brauchen wie nVIDIA mit der neuen Karte dann sehe ich schwarz für die SSd


 
Nur schlimm, wenn da die Frau mal 30 cm von der Tesarolle für's zukleben eines Briefes braucht und der Anfang von deinem Film weg ist 

@*INU.ID*
Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass in Zukunft die 4k Sache das Full-HD ablösen... 
Die ISPs können nicht ewig die Verbindungen scheller machen, denn selbst heute ist man schon wegen den schnellen Switchingfabrics dabei enorme Verlustleistungen zu fabrizieren.
Wenn dann keiner mehr seine Filme zu Hause auf 10-20 TB Platten "hortet", kann man davon ausgehen, dass man eben NICHT eben mal von 90% der Bevölkerung die 4K Filme aus der "Cloud" gestreamt werden können.
Derzeit sind 10GBit Uplinks "in", die man auch gern mal bündeln kann zu 4x10GBit bzw. 8x10GBit.

Wenn HEUTE die Leute ihr full-HD Zeugs aus der Cloud würden haben wollen, wären die Bandbreiten der ISP (Internet Service Provider) schon bei vmtl. 10% der User dicht.
Das sieht man u.a. heute auch an den Problemen im Mobilfunk, wo die Daten eher dahintröpfeln und aus den "World Wide Web" (WWW) das "World Wide Wait" wird.
Und die kleinen Smartphone haben noch keine Intension Full-HD Filme zu laden


----------



## Sirius3100 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



mastermc51 schrieb:


> Das sieht man u.a. heute auch an den Problemen im Mobilfunk, wo die Daten eher dahintröpfeln und aus den "World Wide Web" (WWW) das "World Wide Wait" wird.


 
Naja beim Mobilfunk teilen sich ja im Endeffekt alle Nutzer in einer Zelle einen Kanal (Shannon-Hartley-Gesetz)
Das kann man nicht wirklich mit der Anbindung einzelner Nutzer per Kabel vergleichen.

Aber mit MU-MIMO wird´s auch im Mobilbereich dafür imho Lösungen geben. Wirklich wissen tu ich das aber nicht (bin selbst nur Laie).


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Eine 4TB SSD braucht kein MEnsch. Und Festplatten gibt es ja auch noch.


----------



## Fireb0ng (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Ich verstehe euer Problem nicht. Ich habe auf meiner SSD nur Windows und den Rest auf normalen. Für sowas brauch ich keine 4Terra SSD
Ich finde für Daten, Games und Programme braucht man keine SSD da reichen die "alten" Platten locker.


----------



## Sirius3100 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Eine 4TB SSD braucht kein MEnsch. Und Festplatten gibt es ja auch noch.


 
Ähm es geht um´s Jahr 2024.
Und es geht um 4TB pro Speicherchip (hab mir die Quelle jetzt mal durchgelesen). Die SSDs selbst wären dann wie gesagt eher in der Gegend 64TB.

Woher willst du wissen, was man 2024 für Speichermengen braucht? Schon jetzt sind imo 128GB SSDs die sinnvollste Größe. Und das wird schnell ansteigen (ich hoffe darauf in 2-3 Jahren alle meine Spiele auf ´ne SSD packen zu können).


----------



## lenne0815 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

SSDs sind der Technologiesprung in letzter Zeit schlechthin.

Laptops sind seit mindestens 5 Jahren durch die bank weg schnell genug um alle Standart Anwendungen einwandfrei rasend schnell zu erledigen, fuer den unmuendigen PC user ( sicherlich 95% Aller Anwender ) macht es letzendlich keinen Unterschied ob er nen 250€ oder nen 2000€ teuren Laptop zu stehen hat.
Der einzige Nachhaltige Unterschied ist der Tausch der Festplatte gegen eine SSD.

Simples beispiel: Freundin noergelte staendig ueber ihren Laptop, Laptop zwar sauber installiert aber durch stetige zumuellung etc etc Staendig am FP roedeln etc.

Ein neuer Laptop soll her ! Thema diskutiert, stattdessen ssd gekauft ( 64 GB und die alte interne ausm laptop innen usb gehaeuse )

Zack, vollkommende zufriedenheit mit dem Laptop, erledigt nun alles rasend schnell, gesamte WG begeistert.

Laptop selber ist ein 3 Jahre alter Acer, der wohl auf ebay z.B. hoechstens noch 150 Euro bringen wuerde, Plus 80 Euronen fuer die SSD.

Zweites Beispiel: auch sehr Technik begeisterter Mitbewohner hats Endlich geschafft, die SSD ist seit gestern abend eingebaut und laeuft, Seit gestern Abend heisstes im TS nurnoch "Zockst du schon oder wartest du noch ?"
Voellig neue Erkenntnisse kann man so gewinnen, z.B. das man nachm Anschalt-Kaffee-holen vor nem hochgefahrenem system steht, oder z.B. das es einen Rundenstart Timer in bf3 gibt 

Auch die weitlaeufig bekannte, beinahe psychotische "*Neustart Angst*" ist beinahe komplett besiegt, statt mit stundenlang betriebenen, von mem leaks und halbfertigen Treiber installs geplagten systemen durch die gegend zu duempeln traut man sich wieder einfach mal zu resetten, hat mir schon viele Abende gerettet 

Jeder der sagt das eine SSD keine Massiven Unterschiede in der usability eines PCs macht luegt entweder oder er weiss es nicht besser, ich persoenlich rufe hier nach dem Umruesten von 5 Systemen den tot der Festplatte als system / Anwendungsmedium aus.

Nun mal zum Thema  wenn nicht nand dann halt nen andrer Speicher, who cares...


----------



## INU.ID (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



mastermc51 schrieb:


> @*INU.ID*
> Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass in Zukunft die 4k Sache das Full-HD ablösen...
> Die ISPs können nicht ewig die Verbindungen scheller machen, denn selbst heute ist man schon wegen den schnellen Switchingfabrics dabei enorme Verlustleistungen zu fabrizieren.
> Wenn dann keiner mehr seine Filme zu Hause auf 10-20 TB Platten "hortet", kann man davon ausgehen, dass man eben NICHT eben mal von 90% der Bevölkerung die 4K Filme aus der "Cloud" gestreamt werden können.


Noch ist im Prinzip "weit und breit" keine Rede von 4k. Es hat gerade mal angefangen das FullHD sich durchsetzt, und das auch nur bei TV-Geräten und BRs, nicht mal die TV-Sender strahlen in 1080p aus. Bis 1080p also "komplett" am Start ist wird noch einige Zeit vergehen. Von 4K ganz zu schweigen. Über den Sinn einer solchen Auflösung außerhalb des Kinos, auf "kleinen" TV-Geräten, darf man im Moment auch noch geteilter Meinung sein. Wir sind >50 Jahre mit SD-TV ausgekommen, da sollte 1080p noch eine ganze Weile ausreichend sein.



> Wenn HEUTE die Leute ihr full-HD Zeugs aus der Cloud würden haben wollen, wären die Bandbreiten der ISP (Internet Service Provider) schon bei vmtl. 10% der User dicht.


Das denke ich nicht, da 1.) niemals alle auf einmal HD-Filme schauen, sondern immer nur ein geringer Teil, und 2.) reicht schon ein recodierter Stream mit etwa 10-12MBit (tlw auch weniger) für ein tadelloses 1080p Bild samt Multikanalton. Und da Anbieter wie zb. Maxdome schon länger erfolgreich mit bis zu 6MBit (tlw noch mehr) streamen, sehe ich diesbezüglich eigentlich keine Probleme.



> Das sieht man u.a. heute auch an den Problemen im Mobilfunk, wo die Daten eher dahintröpfeln und aus den "World Wide Web" (WWW) das "World Wide Wait" wird.


 Mobilfunk ist eigentlich auch nicht die "Zielgruppe" für bandbreitenhungrige Videostreams, das sind primär nicht mal die PCs - sondern direkt die TV-Geräte.

Und wie ich schon sagte, mit effizienteren Komprimierungsverfahren läßt sich die vorhandene Bandbreite auch deutlich effektiver nutzen. Wer sagt denn das in Zukunft ein 4K-Film die Datenmenge benötigt die aktuell nötig ist? Eine DVD in MPEG2 brauch auch >4GB für einen Film, der - mit einem aktuelleren Codec - ohne nennenswerten Qualitätsverlust locker auf 50% und weniger Speicherplatz eingedampft werden kann. So passen auf eine DVD plötzlich 2-4 Filme statt nur einem. Und ich denke hier steckt noch eine Menge Potential zur Optimierung.

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen was noch alles kommt. Selbst ohne eine "revolutionäre" Erfindung kann in 10 Jahren noch viel passieren.^^


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Es ist eigentlich allgemein bekannt, dass durch die weiteren Shrinks & CO sich die Fehlerrate erhöht, bzw die verfügbaren Schreibzyklen abnehmen. 2024? Naja da sind 2-3 neue Technologien derweil aus und ein gegangen, mach ich mir jetzt keine Sorgen, dass wir bis dorthin nicht sowieso schon den Nachfolger im PC stecken haben (holografischer Speicher?)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



mastermc51 schrieb:


> Hatte letztens gelesen dass man eine Technik gefunden hat in den nächsten jahren die Kapazität der "normalen" Festplatten
> etwa zu verhundertfachen!
> Ich glaube das kam von IBM wenn ich mich recht entsinne...
> 
> ...


 Genau die meinte ich ja mit "erheiternder Studie": Als Laboraufbau 'ne feine Sache, nur kriegts du das nicht in 'nem handelsüblichen 2,5/3,5 Zoll Plättchen hin, lies dir mal durch, was die da genau gemacht haben.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Das grundlegende Problem, dass Elektronen tunnenln können (siehe Potenzialtopf) kann wohl auch mit neuen Techniken nicht beseitigt werden. Auch andere Materialien als Silizium können daran kaum etwas ändern. Dh. bei einer bestimmten Fertigungsgröße ist einfach Schluss, allerdings deswegen zu behaupten, dass SSDs in einigen Jahren nicht mehr funktionieren würden, halte ich für überzogen. Soll man eben bei einer Fertigungsgröße stehen bleiben, bei der sich das Tunnenln noch in Grenzen hält und ab dann eben, dreidimensional packen, wie Intel es jetzt auch bei Prozessoren macht. Oder mehrere Layer wie es TSMC machen möchte.


----------



## Da_Obst (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

So, ich werf hier noch schnell nen Link zu den "Laserplatten" rein : Klick mich! 

Mehr muss ich dem bereits gesagtem ja nicht mehr hinzufügen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein aber es sticht mir immer wieder böse in die Augen wenn man Terabyte wieder mit 2 R schreibt und Erdzeichen draus macht -.-


----------



## moarx (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Ich will auch nicht kleinlich sein aber...


Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das grundlegende Problem, dass Elektronen tunnenln können (siehe Potenzialtopf)


Der Tunneleffekt ist die Grundlage des Flash-Speichers.
Das Problem ist, dass das unter 20nm öfter mal daneben geht und von der Fertigungsgröße sind wir zeitlich gar nicht mehr so weit entfernt...
Andererseits ist der Titel auch sehr reisserisch, 12 (Computer-)Jahre sind ja wohl kaum "bald".


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

es lebe die HDD auch noch in 20 Jahren


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Naja ich denke weder die HDD noch die SSD werden so schnell wieder verschwinden. Bloß ihre Rollen werden sich eventuell ändern. Vielleicht bleiben SSDs halt für immer nur Puffer...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das grundlegende Problem, dass Elektronen tunnenln können (siehe Potenzialtopf) kann wohl auch mit neuen Techniken nicht beseitigt werden. Auch andere Materialien als Silizium können daran kaum etwas ändern. Dh. bei einer bestimmten Fertigungsgröße ist einfach Schluss, allerdings deswegen zu behaupten, dass SSDs in einigen Jahren nicht mehr funktionieren würden, halte ich für überzogen. Soll man eben bei einer Fertigungsgröße stehen bleiben, bei der sich das Tunnenln noch in Grenzen hält und ab dann eben, dreidimensional packen, wie Intel es jetzt auch bei Prozessoren macht. Oder mehrere Layer wie es TSMC machen möchte.


 Vorsicht! Nicht durcheinander kommen.

Intel macht da ein wenig was anderes bei Ivy Brdige, Intel setzt den tatsächlichen Aufbau, den Schaltplan der CPU ein wenig in die dritte Dimension um, um die Kontaktfläche zu erhöhen und so Schaltungen mit weniger Saft zu ermöglichen. Was du wohl meinst ist tatsächlich in die "Höhe" zu bauen, indem man Chip-Schicht über Chip-Schicht legt ... allerdings wäre dann die Kühlung so 'ne Sache (für möglichst keine Verzögerung/mehr nötige Takte zum Datentransport müssten die Schichten sehr eng beieinander liegen, und ja auch noch miteinander verbunden werden an zig Stellen), da man zwischen die Schichten was enorm wärmeleitfähiges packen müsste, sonst wäre absehbar, was passiert.


----------



## Seppinator (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Egal, als Massenspeicher benutz ich ne ssd sowieso nicht. 4 terra sollten für windoof plus Programme doch wohl erst mal reichen.
Viel schlimmer finde ich, das der normale Festplattenspeicherplatz langsam eng wird und die schreibe sowie lese Geschwindigkeit in sehr schlechtem Verhältniss dazu steht.
Was solls, "zu schnell" gibt es nicht, nur  "zu langsam"    Warten war noch niemals meine Stärke


----------



## Jan565 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Es wird immer ein Ende geben. Egal was man benutzt. Die Magnetspeicher HDD die wir heute haben, ist auch mehr oder weniger am Ende. So extrem viel wird da nicht kommen. Bei CPU´s wird es auch nicht mehr lange dauern, dann ist da auch sense und wir müssen uns etwas neues einfallen lassen und komplett von x86 weg. Bei der Fertigung wird man nie weiter runter kommen als ein Atom in der Reihe, aber ob man das irgendwann realisieren kann ist fraglich. 

Das die SSD nicht das Ende der HDD ist, ist doch wohl klar, denn bei den überzogenen Preisen für 1TB als SSD, wird es noch 10 Jahre dauern bis sich wirklich alle mal dazu entschließen eine zu kaufen. Aber selbst eine SSD ist nicht der Dauerbrenner. Denn jeder Speicher ist früher oder später aufgebraucht. Das Beste Speichermedium bis heute, ist und bleibt ein Magnetband! Eine Kassette ist Zeitlos und der Speicher kann in 1000 Jahren noch gelesen werden. Eine CD oder eine Festplatte ist dann schon lange am Ende. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein aber es sticht mir immer wieder böse in die Augen wenn man Terabyte wieder mit 2 R schreibt und Erdzeichen draus macht -.-


 
Stimme ich dir zu  Tera und Terra sind zwei sowas von unterschiedliche Begriffe.


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es wird immer ein Ende geben.


Ende ist immer auch ein Anfang.

Hier wird diskutiert, als ob es sich um den Weltuntergang handeln würde. Stattdessen sollte das Thema nicht heißen :SSDs sind 2024 tot, sondern eher "201x kommt bereits der nächste Speicherstandard"
 Denn egal wie "Tot" die SSD 2024 sein wird, es wird schon längst Nachfolgetechnologien geben, weil da wo Geld hinfließt bzw fließen soll eben kein Stillstand herrscht.

Also ich stör mich an der Überschrift weil sowieso klar war, dass irgendwann diese und jene Technologie vor dem Aus steht. Wer weiß ob wir 2024 noch extra Grafikkarten haben, das wär die viel spannendere Frage. Das sind 12 Jahre hin. Wenn man 12 Jahre zurückblickt war die 3D Karte noch eine ganz andere Technologie: 3dfx hat gerade den Sprung geschafft, dass die 3D Karten NICHT mehr nur 3D können, sondern auch 2D (man brauchte also nicht mehr 2 Grafikkarten im PC), Shader standen das erste mal zur Diskussion usw usf. SSDs GABS damals noch gar nicht, wohl aber Steckkarten wo man RAM draufstecken konnte und diese SSD-ähnlich betreiben konnte.
Multicore? Southbridgefunktionen im Chip? usw usf.
Wenn die kommende Konsolengeneration tatsächlich die Radeon 6670 drin haben sollte, sind in 5 Jahren Grafikkarten für Konsolengrafik überflüssig, das schafft dann jede Intel IGP - die Frage geht dann eher in die Richtung: gibts noch Grafikbeschleuniger, oder sinds ganze PC Beschleuniger (also die jegliche Berechnungen der CPU Abnehmen sobald diese überfordert ist - die meiner Meinung nach einzige Berechtigung für extra Grafikkarten sobald die IGP/APU GPGPU bzw eig. GPCPU genug Leistung hat


----------



## starchildx (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> *"Der Tag der Entscheidung rückt näher?"*
> 
> *Zitat: Das Problem bei der Verkleinerung  der Strukturen ist, dass die Wände der Zellen, die die Elektronen  beinhalten,     immer dünner werden. Die Elektronen, die den Bits  entsprechen, können durch die immer dünneren Wände nach außen  diffundieren und erhöhen so die Fehlerrate. Das bedingt wiederum  ausgeklügeltere Fehlerkorrekturen.*
> Quelle: Studie sagt SSDs ungewisse Zukunft voraus - pcmagazin - Magnus.de
> ​




Wenn ich (als Elektrotechnikstudent) so nen Mist lese, dann wird mir auch klar warum so viel Müll als wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichung durch geht.
Erstes diffundieren da keine Elektronen durch irgendwelche Wände, wenn dann tunneln sie durch und das Problem hat man schon seit paar Jahren bei Prozessoren und die (vorläufige) Lösung sind high-k Materialien. Die werden bald auch in den Speichern eingesetzt. 
Aber im Prinzip kann ich jetzt auch eine Prognose abgeben.... Ab 2020 wird es den Prozessor so wie wir ihn kennen nicht mehr geben. Durch die Verkleinerung kommen wir in den Sub 10 nm Bereich und ab da ist ende mit MOS Technik......​


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*



starchildx schrieb:


> Aber im Prinzip kann ich jetzt auch eine Prognose abgeben.... Ab 2020 wird es den Prozessor so wie wir ihn kennen nicht mehr geben. Durch die Verkleinerung kommen wir in den Sub 10 nm Bereich und ab da ist ende mit MOS Technik......


ja... glaub Intel hat aber vor bis 8nm zu gehen mit angepassten, traditionellen Fertigungsmethoden
Aber stimmt, ab dann braucht man wohl mal neue Materialien, Techniken

Bzw wird beim aktuellen Tempo von Intel schon früher schluss sein:
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/Dat...hrough-Analyzed/Intel_Process_Roadmap_689.jpg
2015: 10nm
2017: 8?7? 6?
2019:???

Paradoxon, dass das Raum-Zeit Continuum zum Einsturz bringt, Hurra 


Edit: 

ah gut, dochn nicht - schwein gehabt. Dürfte die aktuellere sein, dann gehts halt bis 4nm
http://www.cdrinfo.com/images/uploaded/Intel_Technology_Outlook_Sept2009.jpg


----------



## loltheripper (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Diese Prognosen sind wie hellseherrei entweder es ist war oder nicht... Vllt entwickelt iwer eine alternative zu flashchips und dann werden ssds noch schneller und und und... man weiss es einfach nicht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Also bis 2024 ,da kann man doch nicht von bald schreiben.Deine Überschrift hat schon Bild Niveau.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

2024 wird's wahrscheinlich garkeine Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte mehr geben.
Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte gibt es nur, weil das eine zu langsam ist dafür
aber Daten ohne Strom behalten kann, dass andere dafür sehr schnell aber
bei Strom die Daten weg sind. Entwickelt man in den nächsten 12 Jahren ein
Speicher, der so schnell wie RAM ist mit der Kapazität einer Festplatte und
der auch ohne Strom die Daten behält ist die Aufteilung garnicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Wieder mal so eine möchtegern "Hiobsbotschaft" a la Bild oder R**... naja.. 
Der Titel passt überhaupt nicht zum Artikel... aber egal..

Bald ist es schon gar nicht.. wenn man sich anschaut wie rasch es voran geht, noch weniger...

2024 ist in 12 Jahren...

bis dahin gibt es bestimmt schon was neueres oder Lösungen für die derzeitigen Probleme...

Die HD's sind eher vor dem aus, viel zu gross, schwer, zu langsam und zu viel Metall, sowie zu laut.. <- Alleine diese Zeile hat mehr Hand und Fuss als dein ganzer Bericht


----------



## CiSaR (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Das Problem denke ich an der ganzen Sache ist die Elektromigration. Die Elektronen zerstören den Chip mit der Zeit selbst und es muss einfach ein anderes Trägermedium als Strom her


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Ich bin sicher, dass wir uns im Jahr 2024 keine Sorgen darüber machen müssen, wo wir unsere Daten speichern. Und wenn es keine SSDs sind, dann sind es eben Speicherkristalle oder andere Medien. Es gibt ja jetzt schon wieder eine Entwicklung, dass man mittels Laser die Daten auf Festplatten speichert. 

An Entwicklungen fehlt es da nicht. Ich halte das für unnötige Panikmache bzw. sehe das alles ganz gelassen. 

Der Titel dieser User-News ist sowieso überzogen. Bald ist relativ, aber bis 2024 sind es noch ein paar Jahre. Und selbst wenn die Grenzen der Entwicklung irgendwann erreicht werden, ganz vor dem Aus stehen SSDs dann immer noch nicht.


----------



## TeKila (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Wenn ich mir überlege vor 12 Jahren war mein damaliges Sys absolute Obergrenze, was man kaufen konnte...

Athlon SockelA 1200Mhz
133 Mhz Sd-Ram 4*128MB
Nvidia Geforce 2 Ultra mit 64MB
und zwei 30GB IM RAID0

leider hat damals Win2000 mit jedem Blescreen (zum Glück wenige) das Raid zerschossen...


Hmmm, momentan würde das wohl ungefähr dem hier entsprechen:
Intel So2011 6-Kerner mit 3.3Ghz
2400 Mhz DDR3 4*8GiB
2* AMD 7970 im Crossfire mit 2*3072MB
1 SSD als Sysplatte mit 512GB
2 Datenplatten 2*3TB im Raid0


Mann o Mann, wenn ich nur wieder so viel Geld zum "sinnlos" ausgeben hätte 
Naja, gebs dann doch lieber für Frau und Kind aus...

Wenn sich in den nächsten zwölf Jahren ebenso viel entwickelt, sterben SSD's viel früher aus.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

hmm, ich schau grad zurück in die zukunft 2 von 89. 2015, fliegende autos und so  man sollte mit so zukunftsprognosen vorsichtig sein. also damit mein ich jetz nich nur den bericht hier, sondern auch so den ein oder anderen kommentar ^^

und wer sagt, das man immer nur in richtung größere speicher denken muss? wieso nich auch an die bessere komprimierung von daten denken? oder verminderung von daten im allgemeinen. was nich da is, brauch nich komprimiert zu werden. man brauch mMn ned unbedingt hd2.0-tv oder weis der geier. jetzt in 20.000x12000 pixeln! yeah. mir langt das bild vom röhrenmonitor *duck*


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, ich schau grad zurück in die zukunft 2 von 89. 2015, fliegende autos und so  man sollte mit so zukunftsprognosen vorsichtig sein. also damit mein ich jetz nich nur den bericht hier, sondern auch so den ein oder anderen kommentar ^^
> 
> und wer sagt, das man immer nur in richtung größere speicher denken muss? wieso nich auch an die bessere komprimierung von daten denken? oder verminderung von daten im allgemeinen. was nich da is, brauch nich komprimiert zu werden. man brauch mMn ned unbedingt hd2.0-tv oder weis der geier. jetzt in 20.000x12000 pixeln! yeah. mir langt das bild vom röhrenmonitor *duck*


 
mein bruder hat einen ledbeamer 720p mit 120herz und das nvidia 3d brillenset..
er will aber auch was neues, das neue sony headupdisplay.

warum alte technik verwenden? ausserdem sind fliegende autos was anderes als computertechnik..
vor ein paar jahren gabs nur röhrenmonitore...schau dir mal an wie günstig heute ein led tv ist, die werden dir ja nachgeworfen!

der fortschritt in der IT ist pervers..


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Prognosen aus dem Jahr 1987 von IBM.
Hier ist ein Link Computerjahr 2010: Die Zukunft, die nicht geschehen ist - Feuilleton - FAZ zum Thema Zukunft vorraus sagen.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Hallo Leute, 

als erstes Danke ich jedem einzelnen von euch für die Kritik an meiner News, dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob positiv oder negativ. Wenn ich mit dieser News es geschaft habe, das wir darüber diskutieren dann bin ich happy 

Wie ihr sicherlich gesehen habt, habe ich die Headline angepasst, danke für den Hinweis, sie war wirklich etwas irreführend. 

So nun back to topic:
Wie schon einige von euch schon gesagt haben, ist in dieser Studie von keinerlei Alternativen die Rede, man beschränkt sich nur auf NAND und Magentfestplatten. Dieses Entweder oder kann auch nicht des Problems Lösung sein. Was mir sofort übel aufstosst, ist die Tatsache, dass die Controller garnicht mitgetesten wurden. Ich glaube nicht das die SSDs in 3 Jahren immer noch auf ein und den selben Sandforce Controller setzen. Die Controller entwickeln sich auch weiter und vieleicht sind sie in der Lage die Fehlerrate in erträgliche Regionen zu drücken? 

Die Hiobsnachricht, das in 12 Jahren die SSD vor dem aus steht ist auch nicht grade vorteihaft ausgedrückt. Kern der Studie ist: Wenn die Entwicklug genauso weitergeht, haben wir in 12 Jahren ein Problem, mehr nicht. Und wie viele von uns wissen: Wir hatten schon oft pseudo-unlösbare Hürden. Aber das was wir jetzt am Markt finden ist schon "veraltet", ich bin sicher das IBM und Co. schon sehr interessante in der Pipeline haben, aber erst muss Geld in die Kassen fließen, dann lassen sie den Hund von der Leine. 

Zu meine persönlichen Alternativen um diesem Negativtrend entgegenzuwirken:


NAND Speicher Alternativen als Lösung
Hybrid-Modelle (SSD mit klasischer HD, die zukünftige Modelle jedenfalls)
Effektivere Komprimierungsverfahren
Neuartige Festplattentechniken
WERD KEIN DATEN MESSI! 
Was für mich nur schwer realisibar scheint


Cloud Dienste: Spacesharing / Filesharing (nicht eine Milliarde mal die gleiche Datei auf millionen Rechnern)
_Allein die Tatsache das man dafür eine enorme Bandbreite benötigen reicht schon als KO-Kriterium. Wenn man sich dann mal vor Augen hällt, das wir bis vor kurzem noch "weisse Flecken" in der BRD hatten wo maximal GPRS möglich war!_
_Und zu guter letzt. Und dadurch wird man zum gläsernen User. Man braucht keine trojaner mehr, sondern nur noch *EINEN *Zugang._


PS: Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge für meine Art News zu schreiben hat, so bin ich für jede Anregung offen. Bitte seid aber etwas Nachsichtig, habe erst vor 2 Tagen angefangen überhaupt News zu posten 

Aber trotzdem Danke, an alle denen es gefällt oder auch nicht gefällt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

ich wette dass wir in 12 jahren über hd's und ssd's lachen werden, wie wir es heute über die floppy disk tun


----------



## SGLog (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Ist Arbeitsspeicher nicht das gleiche wie SSD´s?
Die werden doch auch immer kleiner und schneller.

Außerdem werden CPUs auch immer kleiner UND schneller, warum sollte das dann mit NAND-Speicher nicht klappen?
Außerdem wer weis was dann für ne KI hinter den SSD Controllern steckt. 2024 ist noch lange hin.


----------



## PC GAMER (19. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wette dass wir in 12 jahren über hd's und ssd's lachen werden, wie wir es heute über die floppy disk tun


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2012)

2012 geht die Welt unter. Was interessiert mich da 2024?


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



SGLog schrieb:


> Ist Arbeitsspeicher nicht das gleiche wie SSD´s?
> Die werden doch auch immer kleiner und schneller.
> 
> Außerdem werden CPUs auch immer kleiner UND schneller, warum sollte das dann mit NAND-Speicher nicht klappen?
> Außerdem wer weis was dann für ne KI hinter den SSD Controllern steckt. 2024 ist noch lange hin.


 
Im Grunde genommen sind Arbeitspeicher (RAM) und SSDs (NAND Flash) das gleiche, beide speichern Information, doch sind nur die SSDs in der Lage diese Information ohne weitere Stromzufuhr dauerhaft zu speichern. Die NAND Chips sind eigentlich nichts anderes als Flash-Speicher, denn auch hier gibt es wie bei dem RAMs (DDR-3 / GDDR 4 / XDR-RAM), verschieden Typen. Beim NAND Speicher sind die Flash-Speicher (Flash EEPROM - müsste jedem der ein BIOS-Update gemacht hat ein Begriff sein?), die in der NAND-Technik sequentiell angeordnet Flash EEPROMs. 

Ich weiss nicht ob Dir sogenannte RAM-Disks ein Begriff sind, aber diese bieten auch sehr gute Transferraten und Zugriffszeiten. Diese kann man entweder bequem per Software einrichten, oder auch direkt als Hardware erwerben. Aber hier heisst es auch, ist der Strom weg, ist die Information auch weg, deshalb besitzen Hardware SATA-RAM-Disk meist einen Akku und die Softwaremethode Algorithmen, die die Daten auf der Festplatte vor dem Herunterfahren, sichern. Doch SATA-RAM-Disks sind aber nachwievor ein teurer Spaß und finden meist nur im proffesionellem Metie Verwendung. 

Wie Du erwähntest werden CPUs immer kleiner und schneller, aber vom heutigen technischen Standpunnkt aus hat die Methode, wie CPUs heute hergestellt werden, einen fixen Endpunkt. Es ist einfach nicht möglich, nach heutigem Wissen, noch kleinere Strukturen zu Belichten, die kleiner sind als die Wellen des bei der Belichtung verwendeten Lichts. Diese Tatsache trifft auf beinahe alles zu was auf und in deinem PC werkelt. Die Zukunft soll bei den Quantencomputern liegen. Ich würde Dir gerne etwas dazu schreiben, aber ganz durch mit der Materie bin ich leider noch nicht 

Ich denke wir werden uns einfach immer mehr von der Natur abschauen. Ich meine es ist z.B. in der Pharma-, Aeronautik- und Autoindustrie schon gängige Praxis, also warum nicht in der IT-Welt? Der fantastischste Computer ist unser Gehirn, Rechenstark und schier ohne Grenzen 

Achtung stark offtopic: Ausser bei den Gehirnen von Forentrollen und Fanboys, dort ist das Gehirn mit einem 8-Bit breitem halfchannel-BUS (4 Worte / Sekunde) mit der Realität verbunden. Zusätzlich haben die noch einen klemmende Resetknopf und Strg- bzw. Alt-Tasten sind ohne jegliche Funktion. Das was beim RAM das Problem des Speichverlustes verusacht, sorgt bei Fanboys und Forentrollen für Spasmen


----------



## mycel-x (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

moinsen. ja sehr interessant dein artikel. das mlc schlechter als slc da stehen wusste ich wohl.und das eine ssd auch nur verschleißmaterial ist auch. nothing lasts for ever! heißt wohl das sich die klugen köpfe dann mal wieder an die verstaubten schubladen machen müssen. ich denke da wird noch so einiges in der mache sein. karbon nano tubes, tesa-rollen strings, quanten-glasquader, auf subatomarer und molekularer ebene...time and brain will come.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Manchmal muss man wieder von vorne anfangen und neue wege beschreiten. Ich spare schon für den ersten Heimquantencomputer, vor meinem 50. sollte das klappen


----------



## basti_kirk (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

wir reden hier von nen zeitraum von über 12 jahren da kann viel passieren ich würde die studie nicht ernstnehmen
und da ich eh noch ne hdd drin habe 
wayne


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Solche Spekulationen find ich immer sehr lustig. 2024 speichern wir eh alles in der Cloud (vorsicht, Spekulation). Da brauchts dann zu hause auch keine SSDs mehr.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden uns einfach immer mehr von der Natur abschauen. Ich meine es ist z.B. in der Pharma-, Aeronautik- und Autoindustrie schon gängige Praxis, also warum nicht in der IT-Welt? Der fantastischste Computer ist unser Gehirn, Rechenstark und schier ohne Grenzen
> 
> Achtung stark offtopic: Ausser bei den Gehirnen von Forentrollen und Fanboys, dort ist das Gehirn mit einem 8-Bit breitem halfchannel-BUS (4 Worte / Sekunde) mit der Realität verbunden. Zusätzlich haben die noch einen klemmende Resetknopf und Strg- bzw. Alt-Tasten sind ohne jegliche Funktion. Das was beim RAM das Problem des Speichverlustes verusacht, sorgt bei Fanboys und Forentrollen für Spasmen



Sofern 2024 noch etwas von der Natur übrig ist...

Klar machen wird das schon jetzt, gab ja nichts anderes als die Natur.. nur haben wir bisher eher mit den Mitteln der Natur gegen die Natur gewirkt. So besonders intelligent ist das ja nicht. Gut mir ist es egal, für mich sind noch genug Ressourcen und Sauerstoff da 

Basiert ja alles schlussendlich auf Chemie und Physik, das sind nunmal unsere Naturgesetze.


----------



## 0815 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Solche Spekulationen find ich immer sehr lustig. 2024 speichern wir eh alles in der Cloud (vorsicht, Spekulation). Da brauchts dann zu hause auch keine SSDs mehr.


 
Bis 2024 hat sich Mr XY schon eine ganz andere Technik einfallen lassen. Da wird über SSD nur geschmunzelt und gesagt: "Ja SSD war 2012 vielleicht mal gut, Heute ists einfach nur alt & lahm"


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Ja so wird es wohl werden.
So, wie wir ja auch alle keine rotierenden Festplatten mehr im PC haben und das papierlose Büro längst Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Die SSD Technik steht doch noch an Anfang.
Verschiedene Firmen produzieren SSD.
Die eine oder andere Firma wird auch ein anderen Weg bei der Entwicklung einschlagen.
Und gerade hinter Intel und Samsung steht eine menge Geld und Technikverstand.


----------



## Dennis19 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Vielleicht setzt sich auch bis 2024 Cloud-Computing durch. ^^

Dann sitzt man @ home mit einer low-budgt Kiste und zockt dennoch die neusten Games in Full HD / 4k mit allen Settings auf Ultra. 

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr --> Meine Glaskugel befindet sich in Reparatur 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Roterfred (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Diese Studie ist für die Fisch Hat da wer durch die Glaskugel geschaut? 12 Jahre sind bei Hardware eine lange Zeit


----------



## DarkMo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Solche Spekulationen find ich immer sehr lustig. 2024 speichern wir eh alles in der Cloud (vorsicht, Spekulation). Da brauchts dann zu hause auch keine SSDs mehr.


 oder die cloud speichert uns. wenn wir ma wieder den schlüssel verlegt haben - einfach kurz bei ea, ubisoft oder valve (oder oder) anklingeln un nachfragen. die kleine asiatin ausm callcenter kann einem dann sicher sagen wo er liegt


----------



## 0815 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



Roterfred schrieb:


> Diese Studie ist für die Fisch Hat da wer durch die Glaskugel geschaut? 12 Jahre sind bei Hardware eine lange Zeit


 
Finde schon 12 Monate für ne Hardware eine lange Zeit


----------



## loltheripper (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Die prognose ist ja mal sowas von falsch die ssd geht dieses jahr mit der welt unter!!! ist doch sowas von einleuchtend warum bin ich immer der einzigste der das weiss? Oder vllt. sagt der Maja Kalender auch nicht das ende der welt vorraus sonder nur das ende der HDD ?! 

- so viel zu diesen prognosen


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Da bleibt doch nur eine Frage: warum sollte uns das interessieren? Die Diskette wurde auch nach 20 Jahren eingemottet weil sie längst überholt war, mit der SSD wird es nicht anders sein. ^^


----------



## blackout24 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da bleibt doch nur eine Frage: warum sollte uns das interessieren? Die Diskette wurde auch nach 20 Jahren eingemottet weil sie längst überholt war, mit der SSD wird es nicht anders sein. ^^


 
Mich wundert es ja, dass es immer noch welche zu Kaufen gibt, wenn ich mal durch ein Elektronikladen laufe.
Dabei ist ein USB Stick was  Kapazität, Geschwindigkeit ,Zuverlässigkeit und Preis tausendfach überlegen.
Die Hälfte der Disketten die ich von 12-13 Jahren angelegt hatte waren im anderen Rechner schon garnicht mehr lesbar.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da bleibt doch nur eine Frage: warum sollte uns das interessieren? Die Diskette wurde auch nach 20 Jahren eingemottet weil sie längst überholt war, mit der SSD wird es nicht anders sein. ^^


 
Wen es interessiert und wen nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich für meinen Teil habe großes Interesse, an sämtlichen IT-Themen, auch wenn es primär mich nicht betreffen würde. Aber statt die Lösung für ein Problem präsentiert zu bekommen, bin ich heiss auf die Ursachen und Auswirkungen, davor und danach. Ich bin halt ein absoluter Fan von Kausalketten:

*Ursache->Promblem->Auswirkung->potenzieller Schaden->Problemlösung*

Und wir sind grade beim Problem, also Grund zu Besorgnis müssen wir noch nicht haben, die Gründe wurde schon vielfach genannt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da bleibt doch nur eine Frage: warum sollte uns das interessieren? Die Diskette wurde auch nach 20 Jahren eingemottet weil sie längst überholt war, mit der SSD wird es nicht anders sein. ^^


 
Das können wir nun mal nicht wissen. Die Festplatte ist auch schon 56 Jahre alt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Speicher bald vor dem aus?*

Mist - Bitte löschen


----------



## Do Berek (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

oH , DAS SIND JA NUR 12 jAHRE  =}) Nu aber nochma schnell aufrüsten...


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das können wir nun mal nicht wissen. Die Festplatte ist auch schon 56 Jahre alt.


 
Die Magnetspeicherfestplatte ist auch viele Größenordnungen weiter von den physikalischen Limits entfernt gewesen als sie gestartet ist und hat am Anfang noch ganze Räume ausgefüllt 
Klassische Magnetspeicher und Flashspeicher können nur noch begrenzt schrumpfen, danach braucht man andere Lösungen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Dann bauen wir wieder 5.25" Platten. Ist ja nicht so dass wir keinen Platz in unserem Cases haben


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Naja bis die SSDs untergehen, vergehen ja noch ein paar Jährchen, bis dahin könnte der Holographische Speicher auch langsam mal Marktreif sein.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Naja bei so  vielen Alternativen:
Racetrack,
SONOS,
FERAM,
MRAM,
PCM,
RERAM,
CBRAM,
Nano-RAM,
Millipede

Ich glaube mindestens eine wird vorher Marktreif
Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen

Achja ich glaube Racetrack hat Intel schon ziemlich weit


----------



## fire2002de (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

was für Deppen, woher sollten die wissen was es vll noch für Techniken und Tricks geben wird im Jahre 2024 oO 
sry aber ich halte die Leute die solche Studien aufstellen für maximal dritte klasse auf der Baumschule reife !

vor ein paar Jahren hätte keiner gedachte das man mehr als 640kb Arbeitspeicher brauchen würde


----------



## mad-onion (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*

Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen dass bis dahin das Ende von MLC-Chips absehbar ist.
Und ein Ende der gesamten Lösung namens SSD bedeutet auch nicht das Ende schnellen 
Speichers, sondern lediglich dass Platz für eine weitere Technik gemacht wird.
Vor ein paar Jahren bspw. wurde publik dass sich auf einer simplen Tesafilm-Rolle 
mit Laser Daten in jede einzelne schicht schreiben lassen und ebenso auch lesbar sind.
Wer weiß? Vielleicht speichern wir unsere Daten irgendwann mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in Kristallen?!
Dann gab es den Ansatz organischer Mikrochips, gabs sogar nen Artikel in der PCGH Printed (k.A. welche, is laaaang her).
Oder man kriegt nen Chip in die Birne und ein Teil des Gehirns wird als Speicher gebraucht. (Grüße aus der Matrix )
So oder so geht der Menschheit der Erfindungsgeist nicht aus und es liegen unsagbar viele ungenutzte, 
ehemals aufgekaufte Patente für Technologien in den Fächern der großen Konzerne.
Die sogenannte "Know-how-Schublade" birgt sicher noch die ein oder andere Überraschung.
Technologien, die bspw. früher noch unwirtschaftlich waren, könnten sich  bald rentieren 
und entweder in bestehende Technologien integriert oder eigenständige Technologien daraus 
entwickelt werden, die z.B. SSDs als lahme Krücken dastehen lassen.
Es geht ja immer auch darum ob der Hersteller auch daran etwas verdienen wird.
Was meint ihr was wir für Sprünge verpasst haben weil sie nicht genug Geld eingebracht hätten?
Also nur mal nicht die Hoffnung verlieren, es erwarten uns noch Sachen , worauf heute noch niemand kommen würde.


----------



## lukyluke (26. Februar 2012)

mad-onion schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen dass bis dahin das Ende von MLC-Chips absehbar ist.
> Und ein Ende der gesamten Lösung namens SSD bedeutet auch nicht das Ende schnellen
> Speichers, sondern lediglich dass Platz für eine weitere Technik gemacht wird.
> Vor ein paar Jahren bspw. wurde publik dass sich auf einer simplen Tesafilm-Rolle
> ...



+1     

Besser könnte ich es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen dass bis dahin das Ende von MLC-Chips absehbar ist.
> Und ein Ende der gesamten Lösung namens SSD bedeutet auch nicht das Ende schnellen
> Speichers, sondern lediglich dass Platz für eine weitere Technik gemacht wird.
> Vor ein paar Jahren bspw. wurde publik dass sich auf einer simplen Tesafilm-Rolle
> ...



Ja das ist uns schon klar.

Aber soll jetzt jeder einen News-Thread aufmachen:

-CPU in 20 Jahren nicht mehr 4-eckig
-In 10 Jahren werden keine ATX- Gehäuse mehr gefertigt
-Lüfter werden in 12 Jahren abgeschafft

Das ist ja logisch das es neue Sachen gibt. Das dafür überhaupt ein Thread erstellt werden muss ist traurig. Wen bitteschön interessieren in 12 Jahren noch SSD's? Geschweige den diesen Thread 

Meine Güte


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSDs: Studie sagt das Ende für 2024 vorraus!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja das ist uns schon klar.
> 
> Aber soll jetzt jeder einen News-Thread aufmachen:
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt; Klimawandel, Atomenergie, Hunger und usw. Wir brauchen uns damit nicht auseinanderzusetzten, weil wir schon was geben

Das mein Vergleich etwas üb erzogen ist, ist klar, aber auch wenn wir persönlich nichts entwickeln oder es noch etwas dauert, so kann es doch nicht verkehrt sein, das man darüber redet. Ich werde jetzt bestimmt nicht aus Panik Tesafilm horten und meiner SSD ein Denkmal basteln, aber über Alternativen und deren Existenzgrund würde ich gerne bescheid wissen.


----------

